
Troubleshooting Red Hat OpenShift Applications with Throwaway Containers - RickJWagner
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/08/22/troubleshooting-red-hat-openshift-applications-with-throwaway-containers/
======
RickJWagner
Interesting how we develop tools and techniques to fit the environment.

I remember all sorts of tips and tricks from the mainframe and app server
eras. Time to add to the current bag of tricks!

